# why i get banned ?



## frodo (Aug 5, 2016)

why was I banned this morning ?  

did i get caught up in the fumigation of the bugs ?


----------



## Chris (Aug 5, 2016)

Something about pushing a goat through a fence or off a cliff? I can't remember.


----------



## frodo (Aug 5, 2016)

that goat started it,    he called me DAAAAADDY....then backed up and stepped on my foot


----------



## Chris (Aug 5, 2016)

Stepped on your foot or his foot was stuck in your boot?


----------



## frodo (Aug 5, 2016)

i said stepped on my foot,  thats all i'm say'n


----------



## Chris (Aug 5, 2016)

That's your story and you're sticking to it?


----------



## frodo (Aug 5, 2016)

yes sir....gotta watch out around Havasu,    he will try and take the goat


----------



## havasu (Aug 5, 2016)

Mama like to ride on the back of my Harley as well!


----------



## frodo (Aug 5, 2016)

now that is real take out


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 5, 2016)

Dang it, how'd Frodo get back. &#128521;


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 5, 2016)

Want me to ban him again? I cleaned up a few threads this morning that frodo commented on spam but i only selected the spammers to zap. Sorry if i caught you in the cross fire man.


----------



## frodo (Aug 5, 2016)

no problem,   Chris found me scratching at the door this morning and let me back in


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 5, 2016)

frodo said:


> no problem,   Chris found me scratching at the door this morning and let me back in




It's a lot cooler out on the porch, the AC isn't working in here today.


----------



## frodo (Aug 5, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> It's a lot cooler out on the porch, the AC isn't working in here today.





we all know you are tighter than dicks hat band


open up that dusty wallet and get the thing fixed    :rofl:


----------



## Chris (Aug 5, 2016)

Just wanted to say that I picked up my A7 today and she sure if purdy.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 5, 2016)

frodo said:


> why was I banned this morning ?
> 
> did i get caught up in the fumigation of the bugs ?



You should get a badge of honer


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 5, 2016)

No badge, but we will throw a badger at him.  &#128527;


----------



## frodo (Aug 5, 2016)

I am going to go fill out a but hurt report and sit in my safe zone


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 6, 2016)

boy...ya go away for a week..or thereeee...and all the goats bust loose..


----------



## zannej (Aug 6, 2016)

frodo said:


> I am going to go fill out a but hurt report and sit in my safe zone


ROTFLMAO!!!!

I can't tell you how many times I've had to deal with people reporting others because they disagreed with them on a discussion thread. The whole "I was 'attacked'" thing.. LOL. Totally butthurt behavior.


----------

